# Memory Mods?



## Fragum (Dec 18, 2007)

This has probably been posted already...

Are there any PM's in the memory modules (see image)


----------



## lazersteve (Dec 18, 2007)

Fragum,

The jury is still out for conclusive yield data on the black chips, but rumor has it that an average is from zero to 1 gram per pound in general for plactic pack ics. This figure may be a combination of PMs, not exclusively one PM in particular. I haven't performed any yield tests of my own.

I can tell you that the monolithic capacitors on the memory sticks do contain PGMs (mostly palladium) especially those manufactured prior to 1992.

Steve


----------



## Fragum (Dec 19, 2007)

Thank you sir!


----------



## keith (Dec 22, 2007)

HI,
today i was cutting some finger off memory sticks, I have some small ones about 2.5 to 3 inches long and it looks as if the green board has gold looking stuff all through it. Does it?

keith


----------



## lazersteve (Dec 22, 2007)

Here's a link to an old post on the subject of gold traces:

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?p=1796#1796

Read through the whole post you'll find a lot of good stuff in that one.

Steve


----------

